# Air Conditioner with Budgies?



## parapig23 (Apr 30, 2021)

Hello all!
I have my budgies in a room in my house where gets hot during the summer. I've noticed my budgies Dove and Diva taking more baths and other stuff that indicates they are getting hot. I would like to have an air conditioner in there but I know heaters can kill your bird, so I was wondering if it's the same thing with air conditioners?
Thank you in advance! 🦜


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

An air conditioner is fine but make sure that it is not blowing directly at them, and if you are using a portable ac it needs to be vented correctly.


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

As someone who has had to live with air conditioners and budgies for the past year and a half, the short answer is "Cody is right, don't have it directly blowing on them". I've normally had those split units, so I'm able to perfectly control fan speed and temperature in my room. They've never had any issues with it. I'd just position my bird's cages as far away from the direction the fan blows and they were alright. I'd also make sure there weren't any cold draughts hitting their cage.

I also bought a little small digital thermometer that I place on the top of their cage, which gives me an accurate reading of how cold or hot their little area is. I'd aim to have my room around 22 degrees celsius. Usually, if I feel comfortable, the birds are comfortable.


----------

